
Show HN: API Mockery – Generate Custom Http Response to Mock APIs - kadirayk
http://apimockery.com/
======
kadirayk
I have been planing to learn reactjs as a backend guy, so I developed this
over the weekend. Although I spent most of my time configuring the server
stuff (I am new to all of these), it was a fun journey.

